# Soon to be our newest edition!



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well I put a deposit on this male he is a nice boy here is a pic of him @ 2wks.... tell me what you think


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

your not helping my puppy fever out in any way lol. hes a cutie that dog has a big frigin head expecially being so young, it might just be the pic


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

same here! im gonna end up bringing a rednose home and sleeping in the dog house with him ;-)

very good looking pup, what color are the parents?


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

the mom is a dark brown brindle and the dad is a champagne


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

also thanks for the comments! I can't wait til I get him


----------



## jvizcaino696 (Aug 27, 2007)

thats a cute pup.. but the dog on your aviator is gorgious


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, he looks Nice! :woof: Great Pic up:


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

looks good to me. post pics of the parents if you can, im just nosey i guess.


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*very very cute*


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

congrats to your soon to be, newest edition!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

PUPS always rock!


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! here is his dam and sire

Rosie She is like a black and brown brindle










And the one and only DOM-P! Almost my whole yard is off of him and his offspring! I will be doing a breeding w/ him in about a year w/ my female jasmine.....


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

jvizcaino696- thanks thats my female baby phat i got her a couple of months ago here is another pic of her...










and this is her half sis Red Ruby she is co-owned though


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

the sire and dam of the puppy are both very nice looking dogs. the father and the mother both have nice builds. now a days you see a good looking, good build sire and the dame is usually really ratty like they have nothing to do with the gene pool in the puppy. i think its a good pick personally.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ive always been a big fan of dom p... even back to the RMP days... do you have any recent pictures of him? that picture that you have is a couple of years old.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Dom is my favorite bully right now that is alive! before that is was Monster G


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

looks like your chokin him lol jk cuutteee pup:woof:


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

LOL! thats not me that is the guy who breed him..... he was sending me pics of him


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That pup is pretty cute. Good lookin parents. I also like the other pictures you posted. beautiful dogs all around.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

all those dogs look real good .any peds you can post ?


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

what kennel is dom p at , do you have a link?


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

his website is down for now..... Most Wanted Kennels owns him I am good friends w/ Tony.... He lives far away but we keep in touch I even had Dom at my house before for a weekend when I had breeding w/ him a couple of years ago... here is a pic I took of him....










And her are the most recent pics of the boy










and if you think he is nice you should see my friends dog..... he is off of Dom P he is a clone! we call him LIL DOM..... Here is a pic of him....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

its nice to see new pictures of him. He is so gorgeous! congrats on the new pup!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

up: Very cute pup. Do you have a name for him yet? Dom -P is a gorgous dog.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

if it's the same one in texas you got a long travel to borrow the dog, but i think its worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Dom P is near cali..... when we did the breeding he sent him to NJ on a plane I had him from Fri-Wens... I think something like that....

It was the around the time that there was that huge Oldies Kennels problem because the owner was going around saying it was his dog but it wasn't and making breedings that was never going to happen....so I really didn't trust A.I. so Tony(the true owner) said Ill send him over if you want and I agreed! 

My niece is picking out the name so idk what it is going to be! LOL!!! She was thinking about Tidus


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Titus is a good name. The sire to that pup's nice, but I'm lovin the dam.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks! everyone i can't wait to get my new boy!


----------

